# Starting an open-top tank.



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I have decided that I want my split 10 gallon to be an open-top semi aquatic and aquatic plant tank. (with my two bettas of course) The only problem is... I don't know what type of plants to get! Right now I have Zebrina Wandering Jew just floating while I prepare everything else as well as two stalks of bamboo, just a hair of frogbit, and some java moss. 

I would like to make this tank look as jungle-like as possible, and it would also be nice to have some flowering plants coming out the top (perhaps a peace lily, maybe a mangrove bonsai?) 

I'm asking for opinions and help on what plants I should get, and most importantly, where I can get them! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

if it isn't immersed in water at the store, it is either semi-aquatic or moist root

if it IS immersed in water at the store it is likely aquatic

exceptions to this exist, one plant that is commonly sold as aquatic but isn't is a small leaflet style fern, you actually tie it on to bark or driftwood that sticks up out of the water so the brown root is in water but the leaves are not. The stores get away with selling it as aquatic because it is one incredibly tough plant and will survive up to a month submerged.

generally http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_freshwater_aquarium_plant_species is accurate

As to the open top, have you considered using a partial plexiglass lid? Water evaporation can be heavy in open terrarium, thus why they're almost always closed.

I'm thinking it would be best to approach this as a turtle-tank:
What kind of circulation support/filtration are you planning on running in the limited water mass?


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

What kind of filter are you using? Are you crafty? If you get a internal style filter from Hagen you can have a waterfall effect, filter on bottom and water pumped to the top. Also, you can buy a foam background or make your own foam background, fun project but takes lots of time and a good plan.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

ChelseaK said:


> I have decided that I want my split 10 gallon to be an open-top semi aquatic and aquatic plant tank. (with my two bettas of course) The only problem is... I don't know what type of plants to get! Right now I have Zebrina Wandering Jew just floating while I prepare everything else as well as two stalks of bamboo, just a hair of frogbit, and some java moss.
> 
> I would like to make this tank look as jungle-like as possible, and it would also be nice to have some flowering plants coming out the top (perhaps a peace lily, maybe a mangrove bonsai?)
> 
> ...


Be careful, the bettas may jump out. My favorite plants are anacharis, amazon sword, water hyacinth, and water lettuce. I am a bonsai artist, and I don't think the bonsai will work very well, if at all. The bonsai will need a pot and land plant fertilizer. Are you sure you can care for a bonsai, anyways? They need careful attention and pruning.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have an open topped 10 gallon. I like it because I can look at my fish from all angles..top and side to side...He follows my finger sometimes and he does fancy little figure eights.:lol: ( i'm lame..i know)
just make sure to leave an inch or two from the top so that they cannot jump out.

The water does evaporate pretty quickly, but I usually do a partial water change every 3 days or so. If I remove 2 gallons I make sure to refill up 2 1/2 in my tank. 

I plan on getting this type of hood eventually, there is still a part in the back of it that remains open so I plan on putting some plants out from there...
http://www.petco.com/product/107312...er.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_HoodsLighting

I am sorry I don't have much to contribute as to which plants to use..I am still trying to find some also.:lol:


Is Zebrina Wandering Jew alright to have its roots submerged in water? 
I ask...because my whole backyard is covered in that stuff!:lol:


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Actually I'm going for using the Walstad (SP?) Method, however I do have a filter running in the tank already. Ya, I've always had at least one open top tank, so I am aware of the evaporation. I hadn't intended on having the tank full, probably just 3/4 full of water. 

About the bonsai, I was a little skeptical but I have seen people with them. 

As for the Wandering Jew, I've just got it floating for now, I intend to plant it in the soil once I have the soil and the rest of the tank set up. 

Water lettuce is one I did have on my list as well.

Thanks for the suggestions. Any more?


----------



## maycausedeath (Jan 29, 2011)

If you set it up as a paludarium type thing you could always use bromeliads. I've also seen people use moss and ferns really nicely, but they really don't fit the jungle theme.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If your going to have an open top tank with bettas in it make sure you have a lot of floaters because you never know when your fish will see a tasty fly or speck of dust and make a jump for it.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

For the emmersed plants I Highly recommend pothos. Peace lily, dumb cane, and arrowhead plants work well too. I have some of these plants in my 10 gal and it creates a very beautiful look. You can get these plants at walmart, home depot, Etc.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you very much Alex, exactly the advice I was looking for


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

Aren't open tops harder to heat, because all the heat is escaping? Just curious, something to add in.


----------

